# funcionamiento monitor



## juan camilo rada (Ene 31, 2008)

he busca en internet y encuentro el funcionamiento de un monitor, la parte del color me queda bastante clara creo, la cantidad de voltaje analogico indica la cantidad de color verde rojo y azul , sin embargo con respecto a la posicion del pixel a pintar eso no lo entiendo, por ejemplo si quiero pintar el pixel 200,100 de rojo pondria en el maximo valor analogico en ese canal los otros en 0, pero como modifico las otras senales, como  "indico" monitor la posicion? 


Horizonal Timing
Horizonal Dots         640     640     640        
Vertical Scan Lines    350     400     480
Horiz. Sync Polarity   POS     NEG     NEG
A (us)                 31.77   31.77   31.77     Scanline time
B (us)                 3.77    3.77    3.77      Sync pulse lenght 
C (us)                 1.89    1.89    1.89      Back porch
D (us)                 25.17   25.17   25.17     Active video time
E (us)                 0.94    0.94    0.94      Front porch

         ______________________          ________
________|        VIDEO         |________| VIDEO (next line)
    |-C-|----------D-----------|-E-|
__   ______________________________   ___________
  |_|                              |_|
  |B|
  |---------------A----------------|

Vertical Timing
Horizonal Dots         640     640     640
Vertical Scan Lines    350     400     480
Vert. Sync Polarity    NEG     POS     NEG      
Vertical Frequency     70Hz    70Hz    60Hz
O (ms)                 14.27   14.27   16.68     Total frame time
P (ms)                 0.06    0.06    0.06      Sync length
Q (ms)                 1.88    1.08    1.02      Back porch
R (ms)                 11.13   12.72   15.25     Active video time
S (ms)                 1.2     0.41    0.35      Front porch


----------



## mcrven (Ene 31, 2008)

A ver Juan, dale un vistazo a esto: http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/faq/vga2rgb/timings.html

Por otro lado, coloca: "video timing details revealed" en google. Hay mucho material al respecto.

En la práctica, manejé la matriz mediante basic.

Saludos: mcrven


----------

